# Public Hunting



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah yes -----Great morning for ducks cloudy breezy rainy-----Ok get all set up--- know there are guys across the river from me, so I set up so as not to launch a shot there way-----Had some ducks checking out the seen They fly over my decoys but way to high and I like to work em in. They fly over to the other side and blam blam blam blam---LOL-----The ducks were at least 200 to 250 feet in the air of course nothing fell---BECAUSE THEY WERE TO HIGH----The ducks were acting like they were willing to work----These guys sounded decent on there calls had a mojo and decent spread----But for Pete's sake u gotta let the birds come in before u start blasting. 
That is part of the beauty and sport of duck hunting, it isnt to just shoot and hope something falls out of the sky. Any ways this happened twice so I packed up and left------I felt the need to vent and maybe just maybe one of those sky blasters will read this post and buy a video or something on how to hunt ducks--Now I remember why I do not like public hunting areas-----LOL----AH THATS BETTER

Mike


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

That is the key reson I DO NOT HUNT PUBLIC ..


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Some people just like to hear the bang. It goes with the territory,I passed a Mallard this morning not 10' over my head because I couldn't tell what it was. It dropped down about 75 yards away by some other hunters, they eventually got it when it took off again. Then they thought they could kill anything that flew by. Some of the birds they shot at were closer to me,but they were still to tall for my liking. After doing it for 30 years nothing suprises me much anymore.I enjoyed being out and saw a few hundred teal and got a big flock of geese to turn around and check me out. No goose decoys today. Never pulled the trigger, probably could have killed some,but I like em in my face.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Lazy Eye said:


> Ah yes -----Great morning for ducks cloudy breezy rainy-----Ok get all set up--- know there are guys across the river from me, so I set up so as not to launch a shot there way-----Had some ducks checking out the seen They fly over my decoys but way to high and I like to work em in. They fly over to the other side and blam blam blam blam---LOL-----The ducks were at least 200 to 250 feet in the air of course nothing fell---BECAUSE THEY WERE TO HIGH----The ducks were acting like they were willing to work----These guys sounded decent on there calls had a mojo and decent spread----But for Pete's sake u gotta let the birds come in before u start blasting.
> That is part of the beauty and sport of duck hunting, it isnt to just shoot and hope something falls out of the sky. Any ways this happened twice so I packed up and left------I felt the need to vent and maybe just maybe one of those sky blasters will read this post and buy a video or something on how to hunt ducks--Now I remember why I do not like public hunting areas-----LOL----AH THATS BETTER
> 
> Mike


Man I thought I sounded like $%%% on my call Thanks Next time I see you pull in there I will just pack up and move for you


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

gotta take public with a grain of salt. I've had some amazing hunts on public in the past. Avoid it on the weekends though


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

got these ducks sunday morning in the maumee river they were at least 250 feet up  but I broke out the black cloud on there a$$. You should have stayed lazy eye you could have come out and hunted with us we are not a$$ holes like alot of duck hunters. Maybe this sunday we can up I will be in the same spot


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

lol
was a good hunt


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah yeah we aint


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Lazy Eye, why were you worried about lauching a shot their way? unless you set up way to CLOSE! to them. Freaking guys just love to come out at the last minute and screw the guys who got out 2 hours before shooting time. If you don't like hunting public areas, go hunt your private spots then. Then it's ok to get there at shooting time. 

Notice how they killed a few birds after you left.



Give me a call anytime you want to hunt Ohiobuck. We can stack up some birds like these hunting sorry public land.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

I set up before legal shooting time----I gave a shout out so I could get a fix on the other hunters no one answered and I forgot my night vision goggles so I could not get a fix on where they were located. Once day light came --I was directly across from them and for safety sake I repositioned a bit-----I was merely stating that I prefer to work the birds into the decoys before I shoot others prefer to pass shoot or sky blast. I had forgotten the frustrations one can face when hunting on public land. I rarely do any more. The group I hunt with are all on the same page and we have several properties to hunt. I only went out to the public spot because for me it was a quick drive and conditions were favorable. I'll be out there again for a quick gun and run. The nice thing about these forms is u are allowed to express your thoughts and opinions. 

Mike


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Lazy Eye...those look like Canada Geese? Is it legal to shoot those? I'm not being an a*s I just thought they were a protected species?


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes Canadian geese are legal to hunt. I think we are up to 93 harvested this season

Mike


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Cool...Can you shoot them all year long...hahaha! I just wasn't sure....I would love to get rid of them in some lakes and ponds I fish!


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Well --- you do have to have a small game license a state and federal duck stamp. Before you can hunt them and they have specific seasons to do so.

Check out Ohio dnr website for regulations and seasons for waterfowl.

Be safe and have fun if you are going waterfowling.



Mike


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Well u must be an accomplished waterfowl hunter, 93 geese huh. How many of those are yours? You must have some primo spots. What's the trick to shooting so many geese?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Very nice birds Lazy eye. 

I also like to let the birds work. Maybe some haven't hunted waterfowl as long as us and don't know what shots to take. I personally don't have private land to hunt, so I take what I can get. If guys do set up close to me, it does make me get an itchy trigger finger and I won't let em work as I'd like. To.

Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

I did say we, as in group and yes we do have some good spots, the trick which is really no trick at all, is to simply watch where the geese are going, what fields are they dumping into to feed, where are they going to settle down for the night. Once you find that out go door knocking and ask the land owner if you can have permission to hunt. Always carry extra copies of permission slips, cause you will never know when you will see a flight. Follow em they will lead you to there honey hole. 

We have a group known as Trophy Outdoor Adventures started up by Capt Kevin and myself some years back----We do a lot of hunting and fishing we have a lot of fun and that's what it is all about!!!

http://groups.msn.com/walleyefishinglakeerie

Mike


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Lazy Eye is from the Maumee area...Maumee and Sandusky areas are like magnets to the geese and duck population ...I know how Lazy Eye and his crew can kill as many as they did..he does his home work...watch where they go chanches tomorrow they will be back....!$ !$


----------

